# 56 Mercedes Gullwing Custom...pics



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys glad you enjoy the builds heres a fav. of mine aswell

Took a 56 Mercedes Gullwing and turned it into a roadster and named it...
"The Wingless Flyer"
Again the normal custom touches engine is a nascar SBC with twin turbos
Also has Mustang mach III concept windsheild and interior.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I love these 300SL's! Wonderful cars. The purists will absolutely HATE this model... *AND I LOVE IT!* Just two things: 1) M-B did make a 300SL Cabriolet with doors that were hinged normally and went a lot further down toward the rocker panels. That look might have worked out better for this build than doors that are only about 8 scale inches high. 2) The windshield posts look too wide to me. (These are just my opinions, and not meant as a come down on your model!)

This is a fantastic concept! Keep these great builds a'coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

VERY COOL! I don't care what the purists think. This is rocking! What did you use for the carpeting, and seats - fleece, or some type of putty, and paint technique?


----------



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks its actually just a glueing and flocking, works realy well.


----------

